# Hey everyone!



## Samco (Aug 6, 2011)

New here, Just got my first kitten today. I seen an ad on the local classifieds for a free cat so I scooped him up. His name is Jynx. He has all of his vaccinations except the last rabies one because he is not old enough yet. He is I believe 4 months old. The last owners spent a decent amount on him with all of the accessories I was given as well as the vet shots and everything else. I guess you could say he was properly treated unlike some people who get a cat and never take it to the vet. The reason they had to get rid of him was because their bulldog didn't get along with it. 

Here is a picture, I was told he is a purebred siamese silver lynx. That is also what it says on the vet papers. Maybe some of you Siamese owners could verify that.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's gorgeous!!

As for being a purebred, you can't go by what's on the vet's paperwork. One vet listed Cinderella as a Burmese cat. 

He sure came with a lot for being free. If I were you, keep an eye out for spraying and inappropriate peeing, as many cats are given away "free" because of that problem. (Plus, if he was a purebred, the breeder, in most cases, would have taken him back.) He looks a little big for four months, but maybe it's because he's not next to anything for size comparison.

With that said, he may be purrfect, and you may have hit the jackpot like I did with Cinderella. He really is beautiful! Congratulations and welcome!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!! Oooohhh he's stunning! I'm a Siamese cat owner and to me, he look's around about 4/and a half month's old. And he look's like a lilac/frost lynx or what you said, a silver lynx point.


----------



## Samco (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. So far he hasn't pottied on the floor, he has gone in his litter with no problems and knows where it is. He is a real big suck and loves attention, last night was his first night with us and he warmed up to us no problem at all. He slept with us all night snuggled right up to our sides. I really can't believe how good he is. As for being purebred, the last owner told me he was a purebred, but I obviously can't go by his word but they had a 3000 dollar bulldog and they also had one of those big massive himalayans or whatever they are with the scrunched up faces. They lived in a very nice house and just by the other pets they have I would think they are telling the truth. Oh well though he is an awesome kitty so far. 

And I asked the old owner last night how old he is and he said he is 5 months old.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, he settled in just great!!!! I'm so happy for you.

I have a _tiny_ massive Himalayan.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome and your new furbaby is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful kitty, is he a chatterbox?
Some Siamese insist on telling you every detail of their day.


----------



## Samco (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, he doesn't stop talking. He will meow randomly while walking around for no reason, I try to talk back to him but he just stares at me and continues to meow lol. At first I thought he was whining or he wanted something but he just does it out of nowhere and from what I hear they are very talkative so I am going to assume it is normal. While I am sitting at my desk he will walk by and I make the little noise with my mouth and tell him to come up and he hops up onto my lap lol. I have a few more pictures of him I will be sure to post them up.


----------



## Samco (Aug 6, 2011)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## bono_212 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness he's so cute, and I say that as someone who isn't the biggest fan of Siamese (sorry ). But, then again, I'm a sucker for just about any kittens.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! He's too cute. Welcome to the forum BTW!! Hehe Make sure you gt him neutered too.


----------



## hencoll1 (Aug 8, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------

